# WOW-Spieler @ Lotro ?



## Thoeryn (13. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin LOTRO Wiedereinsteiger, flühl mich auch wieder wohl und erforsche gemütlich Mittelerde. Nur eines nervt mich echt was ich nicht so in Erinnerung hab und zwar - egal was ich mache, ob ich bei einem Questgeber, Händler, Post oder sonstwo bin kommen ungefragt Gruppeneinladungen oder Duellaufforderungen. Ich kenne diese Unsitte eigentlich von WOW, dort hats komischerweise dort nachgelassen aber bei LOTRO gabs das früher nicht. Ist es denn zuviel verlangt vorher mal anzufragen ob man nicht mal schnell helfen kann oder ein Duell möchte ?


----------



## Lurka (13. November 2008)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Grade bei mir als Wächter-> Ich laufe zu einem Questziel hin, unterwegs laufen mir andere Spieler über die Füsse, und Zack ->Invite. Rekord liegt bei 4 Ninja Invites in 10 Minuten!
Egal wie ich es drehe, ich stehe nachher da als Arsch. Lass ich die Einladung verstreichen siehts unfreundlich aus, geh ich rein und frag nach dem Grund, erteile ihm gegebenenfalls ein "Nein, Danke", siehts auch unfreundlich aus. 
Der Ehrlichkeit halber muss ich sagen ich spiele erst seit knapp 2 Wochen HdRO, aber sowas war einer der Gründe warum ich Games wie WoW (schon ewig), oder besser gesagt Communitys á la WoW den Rücken gekehrt habe.


----------



## Volun (13. November 2008)

ich wunder mich gerade, weil mir bislang sowas noch nie passiert ist. 
Um ehrlich zu sein wußte ich nicht mal, dass Lotro eine Duell Funktion hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (13. November 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gonur (13. November 2008)

Ich habe das bis jetzt vielleicht gerade mal 2 mal erlebt. (und das will schon was heissen, bei 1,5 Jahren Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich frage mich sowieso, wie so eine Sippe mit Spontaneinladungen überhaupt soll funktionieren. Aber ich kann dich verstehen, sowas konnte ich auch noch nie leiden.


----------



## Nexrahkk (13. November 2008)

bei mir auf dem server Maiar ist nur paar mals passiert. seit dem release sind bestimmt nur höchstes 4 mal passiert. sonst passiert sowas nie. ab und zu gibts leute die duellieren wollen. ich lehne immer ab, denn das ist unwichtig.


----------



## mcbk (13. November 2008)

Als ich mit HdRO angefangen habe kamen gerade auf den "unteren" Levels schon ein paar Duellaufforderungen. Ungefragte Gruppeninvites hatte ich nie. Kann aber auch an der Klasse liegen?!


----------



## tekbear (13. November 2008)

ich spiele seit der beta und hatte einen duell ninja invite und vielleicht drei ninja gruppeninvites.


----------



## Yldrasson (13. November 2008)

Ich spiele nun auch schon seit über einem Jahr und hatte, zum Glück, noch nie so etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoeryn (13. November 2008)

tekbear schrieb:


> ich spiele seit der beta und hatte einen duell ninja invite und vielleicht drei ninja gruppeninvites.



Na toll - das hatte ich in 3 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Server ist Vanyar.  An der Klasse könnte es schon liegen wenn ich mit meinen kleinen Barden unterwegs bin, aber ist mir auch schon mit Waffi passiert.


----------



## gargamus (13. November 2008)

Also was ungefragte Duell-Aufforderungen angeht, so bin ich der Meinung, dass diese oft gar nicht so gemeint sind. 
Leider steht Punkt "Inspizieren" direkt unter dem Punkt " Zum Kamp herausfordern". Insofern halte ich es für möglich, dass sich viele Spieler einfach verklicken.
Ist mir auch schon passiert. Dann gibts schnell 'ne PM und 'ne Entschuldigung und Gut ist.
Was die Gruppen-Einladungen angeht scheint dies eine "Unsitte" gerade in den kleineren Gebieten geworden zu sein. 
In Angmar oder Forochel ist mir sowas noch nie passiert.
Spiele übrigens auf dem Server Morthond.

Gruss an Alle
Calixtus


----------



## Avyn (13. November 2008)

Sowas ist mir auch schon passiert, allerdings extrem selten. Ich joine der Gruppe dann erstmal nicht und frage freundlich wozu ich denn eingeladen werde. Oft kommt dann keine Antwort und dann find ich es auch nicht unfreundlich die Einladung zu ignorieren. Und wenn ne Antwort kommt hab ich kein Problem mal eben zu helfen.


----------



## rojanus (13. November 2008)

Thoeryn schrieb:


> Na toll - das hatte ich in 3 Tagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Server Vanyar das erklärt alles, dir wird wohl der allseits bekannte Frozy in Thorins Halle übern Weg gelaufen sein. Der glaubt immer und jeden zum Duell fordern müssen, ich habe ihne nach der zweiten anfrage einfach mal auf ignore gesetzt


----------



## the Dragonfist (13. November 2008)

das passiert mir öfters. meistens mit dem barden oder dem wächter. mit dem waffenmeister eher sellten.

ich ignoriere beides grundsätzlich. da ist es mir egal ob das unfreundlich wirkt, denn das "ninja"inviten an sich ist unfreundlich.
es ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt mal einen kleinen  text zu schreiben was man gerade macht oder später vor hat. es soll ja kein roman werden.

ich spiele auf maiar.

mfg ich


----------



## done (13. November 2008)

Duell-Anfragen hab ich sogar unter den Optionen deaktiviert.

Ungefragte Gruppeneinladungen lass ich auslaufen, frage aber nach, wozu ich eingeladen werde.

Es sei denn, die Situation macht klar, dass gerade 2 Leute/Gruppen auf den gleichen Questmob(s) zulaufen (praktisch schon im Kampf sind) und in der Hektik nicht viel Absprachen getroffen werden können. Dann nehme ich die Einladung gerne an.


Was ich mir auch noch vorstellen kann:
Jemand wollte dich untersuchen und hat sich verklickt. Ist mir auch schon passiert.
Aber in der Häufigkeit wie bei dir ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ivaeniire (13. November 2008)

Ich denke das hat viel mit den Servern zu tun, die man sich auserwählt hat.

Auf ein RP-Server ist es eigentlich logisch, das man zuvor fragt ( Ja ich weiß, es gibt auch Ausnahmen, aber es sind wirklich Ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Darum, schaue und wähle dein Server mit Bedacht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Belegaer, achte ich ebenfalls noch, ob dies in Rp-Manier geschieht oder nachdem Motto lfm waf 35 für b7kap6 z.b. *g* worauf ich eh nicht reagiere *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Done hat es auch schon geschrieben, 


> Duell-Anfragen hab ich sogar unter den Optionen deaktiviert.
> Ungefragte Gruppeneinladungen lass ich auslaufen, frage aber nach, wozu ich eingeladen werde.



Ivaeniire


----------



## Slayed (13. November 2008)

Ninja-Gruppen-Invites  habe ich schon des öfteren mit meinem Jäger erlebt und die ersten paar mal auch angenommen.
Als dann aber nie eine Antwort kahm wo sie denn gerade  Hilfe bräuchten oder wozu die Gruppe sei lehn ich Ninja-Gruppen-Invites immer ab, ist mir mittlerweile egal ob ich dumm da stehe wer Hilfe bracuht der kann es mir auch via /f sagen.
Mir fällt aber immer mehr auf das  gerade in Bree immer mehr gespammt wird was ich recht Schade finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Achja ich spiele auf dem Server DE-Morthond


----------



## Spitfire89 (13. November 2008)

Auf Belegaer wo ich spiele,ist mir das bisher auch nur seeeeeeehr selten passiert,ab und an sind es dann Einladungen in Gruppe wo ich aber dann gleich frage wobei ich helfen kann,wenn keine Antwort komm steig ich wieder aus,Anfragen für Duelle lasse ich meist eigentlich auslaufen oder lehne sie gleich ab wenn davor kein Grund oder so genannt wird.Ich denke das es sein kann das so was einfach jungen und neuen Spielern passiert die dann mal ein bisschen an den Einstellungen usw rumstellen um zu erfahren wie das alles hinhaut.Personen die dann auf Belegaer irgendwelche unpassenden Namen haben kommen gleich auf die Igno,genauso wenn manche die ganze Zeit ohne RP nach Gruppen suchen zb "SG/für B1 K11 und Folge" es ist nun mal ein RP Server ich betreibe gerne RP und kenne keine Gnade für so welche Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber naja in 99% der Fälle wird man vorher freundlich gefragt vor einer Einladung von daher ist es nicht weiter schlimm^^


----------



## Lurka (14. November 2008)

Thoeryn schrieb:


> Na toll - das hatte ich in 3 Tagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jupp, ebenfalls Vanyar. Kann auch bei mir an der Klasse liegen (Wächter). Aber naja, so schlimm wie in anderen Spielen ist es zum Glück nicht. Wirklich Grauenhaft würde ich das auf RP Servern finden, lese aber zum Glück grade das es dort auch recht selten vorkommt.


----------



## Olfmo (14. November 2008)

Ich spiel auch auf Vanyar, mir passiert sowas aber äußerst selten. Duellanfragen lehn ich grundsätzlich ab, wobei man sich da - wie schon erwähnt wurde - auch leicht verklicken kann, wenn man jemanden inspizieren will, ist mir selbst auch schon passiert.

Ungefragte Gruppeneinladungen hatte ich auch nur sehr sehr selten und wenn dann war man meist grade dabei, die selbe quesst abzuschließen... da hattest du wohl einfach etwas Pech @TE


----------



## Ellrock (14. November 2008)

Thoeryn schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich bin LOTRO Wiedereinsteiger, flühl mich auch wieder wohl und erforsche gemütlich Mittelerde. Nur eines nervt mich echt was ich nicht so in Erinnerung hab und zwar - egal was ich mache, ob ich bei einem Questgeber, Händler, Post oder sonstwo bin kommen ungefragt Gruppeneinladungen oder Duellaufforderungen. Ich kenne diese Unsitte eigentlich von WOW, dort hats komischerweise dort nachgelassen aber bei LOTRO gabs das früher nicht. Ist es denn zuviel verlangt vorher mal anzufragen ob man nicht mal schnell helfen kann oder ein Duell möchte ?




Also man kann in der Konfiguration Gruppeneinladungen und auch Gildeneinladungen so einstellen -das man sie nicht erhält erhält. 

Duellanforderungen habe ich noch nie eine ohne Anfrage erhalten. Leider kann man das nicht konfigurieren . 

Ich spiele HdrO etwas ein Jahr und zwar auf dem RP Server. In dieser Zeit  hat sich da schon einiges verändert mit dem beständigen Kommen und Gehen. Grade wenn man einen neuen Charakter ausprobiert erhält man auch dort diese Gildeneinladungen aus dem Nichts. 

Es ist nicht schlimm und auch kein wirkliche Bruch in der Atmosphäre wenn man mal eine Einladung bekommt. Der wirkliche Bruch  ist eher mit dem relativ neuen globalen Gruppechat gekommen. Die Leute geben sich meist Mühe - aber man sieht bei vielen da schon - dass die hier auf dem falschen Server und manchmal auch im falschen Spiel sind.

Ja - ich weiss - niemand muß den Chat mitlesen. Leider hat er Vorteile und niemand steht immer in Breeland rum um eine Gruppe zu finden.


----------



## Gocu (14. November 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Moin,
> also bei mir aufem serve (Belegaer) hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt oO
> auf welchem server spielt ihr denn?



Sowas habe ich auch noch nie erlebt. Mir ist nur schon öfter mal passiert das jemand anfragt ob ich vielleicht Zeit habe um bei einer Quest zu helfen, aber das per flüstern

P.S. Ich spiele ja auch auf Belegaer


----------



## Sonntagshut (14. November 2008)

Hmm, also ich hab gestern in den Etten auf Monsterseite erst einen erlebt, der erstmal reinkam und sowas sagte wie "Hey, hier bin ich, frisch aus WoW, kommt und vergöttert mich". Danach wollte er erstmal in nen SZ geladen werden, bekam kein invite, da 1. r0, 2. WoW erwähnt ^^, 3. Beide SZ voll.
DANN gings los, HdRO voll scheisse. Wenn das hier alles is, netma questen muss man, is ja sofort 50, gibt keine Schlachtzüge, gibt nichtmal Instanzen, voll das Drecksspiel hier. (Kurzabriss, die Flameorgie ging bestimmt 15min im OOC ^^)

Da dacht ich mir auch nur, -> Ignore, und Frieden ward wiederhergestellt ^^


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (14. November 2008)

da ich bisher meine MMO erfahrung nur aus WoW und WAR hab (und da da jan icht sooo viel RP statfindet) würd ich gernmal wissen wies abgesehen von solchen ausnahmen in HdrO so ist
also wie weit das RP auf den dafür eingerichteten Servern eingehalten wird?




PS: (eigentlich bin ich eher der PvP bzw. RvR Typ aber
      eine super atmosphäre ist auch genial )


----------



## elisia (14. November 2008)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> da ich bisher meine MMO erfahrung nur aus WoW und WAR hab (und da da jan icht sooo viel RP statfindet) würd ich gernmal wissen wies abgesehen von solchen ausnahmen in HdrO so ist
> also wie weit das RP auf den dafür eingerichteten Servern eingehalten wird?
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du der rvr und pvp type bist dann ist herr der ringe definitiv nichts für dich du würdest dich langweilen denn herr der ringe spielt sich eher gemütlich und nicht aktionlastig du würdest mit soviel pVE nicht viel anfangen können, atmosphäre und story dichte hat das spiel jede menge.Wenn du aber An den büchern intresse hast und herr der ringe gut findest wirst du dennoch deinen spass haben.


----------



## Ellrock (14. November 2008)

Wird schon eingehalten. Ganz andere Atmosphäre als auf den mit bekannten  wow Rollspielserver wo es zum Teil doch wenig Niveau zu finden ist. 

PVP mäßig läuft da noch nicht viele. So nett ich Monsterplay finde- es ist ein alibi.


----------



## Madrake (14. November 2008)

kaum lad ich das buffed Portal neu schon erschlägt mich die Nachricht: WotLK Instanzguide... oO dachte ich mir...

Ich hoffe nur das soetwas nicht auch mit HdRO passiert, gleich zum Release (also dann am 19. November) den ersten Isntanzguide zu veröffentlichen... Das wäre eine harte Sache.

Klar man braucht ihn nicht lesen, aber das nimmt sehr viel Rollenspielfeeling weg, wenn man zuerst sich den Guide liest, und dann erst sich an die Sache macht. Als wenn man "ohne Plan" in die Instanz geht um Taktiken ausprobiert...

Wenn dann jeder der Zugang zu den Infos des Guides hat, die dann liest, ist es kein Rollenspiel mehr, weil es in dem Sinne dann nur noch ein Grinden ist. Schnell Schneller wer ist am schnellsten - (auf maximal Level).


Auf so einen Wettstreit hab ich dann keine Lust...


ok ich habe Hoffnung das sich die HdRO COmmunity bei solchen "Wettstreits" - wie erster 60er auf dem Server erster 60er seiner Klasse/ Rasse auf dem Server - zurückhält.
Aber trotzdem wer braucht schon Instanzguides 1 Tag nach dem Release eines AddOns?

mfg Madrake


btw. falls es sich wie ein Flame liest, tut mir Leid, bin einfach ein wenig außer Rand und Band...


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. November 2008)

Wer als erstes 60 ist ist total egal und ich denke auch nicht, dass es irgendwo gepostet werden wird.
Es wird einen kleinene Forenbeitrag geben, wenn wer als Erstes den Wächter legt, aber sicher keine News auf der Hauptseite und dann wird es auch nicht als Ego-Booster im Forum gepostet, sondern schlicht als Information.


----------



## Gromthar (14. November 2008)

Dies war noch nie ein Spiel für Selbstdarsteller. Es interessiert z.B. keine Sau ob irgendwer sein Spalteset nun vollständig hat oder nicht. Hier gehts um Spaß am Spiel nicht um den größten E-Peen. Schon allein weil die Community dies nicht interessiert, wird sicher kaum jemand auf die Idee kommen irgendeinen Guide zu ner popligen 3er oder 6er Instanz wenige Stunden nach dem Serverstart zu posten. Und selbst wenn: es interessiert kaum jemanden.


----------



## Parat (14. November 2008)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> da ich bisher meine MMO erfahrung nur aus WoW und WAR hab (und da da jan icht sooo viel RP statfindet) würd ich gernmal wissen wies abgesehen von solchen ausnahmen in HdrO so ist
> also wie weit das RP auf den dafür eingerichteten Servern eingehalten wird?


Die RP-Richtlinien werden eingehalten, fast ausnahmslos.

Das heißt nicht, dass immer und überall RP wäre. Das bedeutet in erster Linie Abwesenheit von Störendem.

Wenn man dauernd RP haben will, dann ist LOTRO letztlich ne nur nicht ganz so grausame Option wie WOW. DU hast ja gesagt, dass Du nicht so auf RP fixiert bist, nur ein bisserl Athmo hier und da willst. Okay, dann ist LOTRO ideal.

Wolltest Du mehr RP, dann wäre LOTRO ne ungenügende Lösung.

--

Beim Rest muss man halt gucken: LOTRO ist das weniger hektische, weniger Sammlertrieb-orientierte Spiel als WOW. Umgekehrt ist WOW eben das actionreichere und herausforderndere Spiel.


----------



## Rolandos (21. November 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls ehemaliger WOW Spieler, das Spiel hat doch tatsächlich 6 Monate auf meinem Rechner überlebt. 
Habe jetzt mal HdRO angetestet und was soll ich sagen, das wird wohl die Freispielzeit nicht überleben, habe bisher kaum einen Unterschied zu WOW gefunden. Die Grafik ist genau so schlimm wie in WOW, vielleicht nicht so Kackbunt. OK, die Spieler scheinen etwas gesetzter zu sein. Das war es eigendlich schon, die Queste sind  bisher genau so eintönig wie in WoW, kille 6 hiervon, suche 4 davon. 
Gruppen brauchte ich noch nicht, aber wenn man so den Chat verfolgt, gib es da auch jede Menge Probleme. Ich hasse PvP, und dann doch immer wieder Duelleinladungen*grummel*. Dann nerven die Kampfgeräusche, entweder es stimmt etwas nicht mit meinem neuen  Rechner, oder die Geräusche sind verbugt, manchmal gibt es kein Geräusch, dann werden sie mittendrin abgebrochen, manchmal sind sie zu hören.
Und farmen, farmen zu Abwechslung farmen, egal ob Geld oder Mats, muss man auch mehr als einem lieb ist, um die Berufe hoch zu bekommen. 
Gut fand ich  nur, dass man bisher immer bessere Items herstellen konnte, als man findet oder kaufen kann. Das war bei Wow nicht der Fall.
Am traurigsten ist der Jäger dran,  Jäger ist schon immer meine Lieblingsfigur gewesen und dann bekommt er kein Pet *heul*
Und von einer Geschichte habe ich auch noch nicht viel erlebt, kommt vielleicht später.
Was ich so von der Charakterentwicklung mitbekommen habe, ist die anscheinend auch nicht so doll. Ich liebe es bei einem Stufenanstieg zu tüfteln wohin mit den zu verteilenden Punkten. 
Da ist bei WoW doch etwas besser als HdRO, oder kommt da noch in Leveln jenseits der 15 noch etwas, ausser die komischen Dinger "Taits" oder wie die heissen.
Ich fand die Charentwicklungen noch am besten in "Might and Magic", "Fallout", "Gothic ging so", "The Witcher", "Dungeonsiege"
Werde wohl HdRO nicht spielen wollen, ist genau so Langweilig wie WoW.


----------



## Styr74 (21. November 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist genau so schlimm wie in WOW, vielleicht nicht so Kackbunt.



...... da habe ich schon aufgehört zu lesen


----------



## Vetaro (21. November 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Am traurigsten ist der Jäger dran,  Jäger ist schon immer meine Lieblingsfigur gewesen und dann bekommt er kein Pet *heul*
> 
> Und von einer Geschichte habe ich auch noch nicht viel erlebt, kommt vielleicht später.
> 
> Was ich so von der Charakterentwicklung mitbekommen habe, ist die anscheinend auch nicht so doll. Ich liebe es bei einem Stufenanstieg zu tüfteln wohin mit den zu verteilenden Punkten.



Jäger haben keine Pets, weil in HdRO "Welt-Logik" vor "Möglichkeiten für die Entwicler" kommt. Jäger sind in HdR typen mit fernkampfwaffen, keine freunde der natur - das sind schon die kundigen, die dann ja auch das pet haben - und deshalb haben sie keinen Begleiter.

Du hast höchstwahrscheinlich in deinem Questlog aufgaben aus "Epos - Einleitung" (oder so ähnlich) bzw. "Epos - Buch 1". Diese Aufgaben führen dich zu den großen Geschichten der Spielwelt.

Der dritte Absatz entlarft dich. Du findest HdrO "genauso langweilig wie WoW". Und du wirst wohl dahin zurückkhehren. Was du nämlich suchst ist nicht etwas anderes - Sondern das Gleiche wie HdRO. Mit dem Traitsystem hast du dich noch nicht mal genug auseinandergesetzt und es schon als unwichtig (o.ä.) abgestempelt - Was du willst sind skillpunkte mit jedem neuen Level. WoW-Verhältnisse eben. Auf irgendwas anderes lässt du dich gar nicht erst ein.



Man merkt, dass du mit Erwartungen an das Spiel rangegangen bist, und in dem Fall bist du natürlich selber schuld, wenn du nicht das kriegst, was du willst. Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht . du hast es dir nur selbstverschuldet schlechter gemacht als es ist.


----------



## Madrake (21. November 2008)

Eins muss ich mal dazu Sagen...

Ich bin froh das hier nicht so heftig geflamed wird, oder wenn Kritikpunkte aufkommen, werden dies mehr oder weniger ausführlich erläutert.

Jedoch sag ich einfach so, wir sagen unsere Meinung, und andre tuen das selbe. Jeder hat andere Ansichtssachen. Also wozu flamen? Das versteh ich nicht, warum man z.B. gleich im W*W Forum anfangen muss diesbezüglich dann zu flamen...

Ok ich bezieh mich nun nicht auf den direkten Vorposter, aber wenn man so einen Post, wie von Rolandos, ins WoW Forum reingepostet hätte (total negative Einstellung gegenüber WoW), hat man gleichmal 5 Seiten Flames... - und das ist der größte Unterschied den WoW und HdRO ausmachen -> die Community respektiert auch andre Meinungen!!!



mfg Madrake


----------



## Aurengur (21. November 2008)

@Rolandos

Die Grafik von HDRO mit der von WoW auch nur ansatzweise gleich zu setzen bekundet dass deine Graka wahrscheinlich eine MobileRadeon M200 oder sowas ist und für HDRO solltest fast schon ne 8800 GT haben, zumindest wenn du alles sehen möchtest. 
Welche Art von Quests erwartest du dir denn? Mich würde das mal brennend interessieren, welche vorstellungen du vom Questen in einem MMORPG hast, wo bleibt hier dein konstruktiver Beitrag?
Selbiges gilt fürs Farmen für Berufe, die Skillen sich nicht von alleine, da muss man auch mal was dafür tun, und das der Jäger kein Pet hat naja, selbst diese Tatsache ist überlebbar und nicht wirklich ein Hindernis einen Jäger zu spielen. Man muss halt etwas bedachter Agieren, weil der Mob diesmal eben nicht beim Pet bleibt. 
Außerdem kannst du genug tüfteln bei deinem Charakter, aber erst in späteren Stufen, wenn du dir dein Equip so zusammenstellst, dass deine Spielweise unterstützt wird. Und die Klassentraits, die kannst du auch setzen, wie es dir passt. Ist zwar nicht vergleichbar mit dem Skilltree des Hunters bei WoW, aber Tüftelarbeit kannst auch bei HDRO haben.

Danke für deine Kritik an HDRO und vielleicht bleibst du lieber bei Offlinegames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (21. November 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls ehemaliger WOW Spieler, das Spiel hat doch tatsächlich 6 Monate auf meinem Rechner überlebt.
> Habe jetzt mal HdRO angetestet und was soll ich sagen, das wird wohl die Freispielzeit nicht überleben, habe bisher kaum einen Unterschied zu WOW gefunden. Die Grafik ist genau so schlimm wie in WOW, vielleicht nicht so Kackbunt. OK, die Spieler scheinen etwas gesetzter zu sein. Das war es eigendlich schon, die Queste sind  bisher genau so eintönig wie in WoW, kille 6 hiervon, suche 4 davon.
> Gruppen brauchte ich noch nicht, aber wenn man so den Chat verfolgt, gib es da auch jede Menge Probleme. Ich hasse PvP, und dann doch immer wieder Duelleinladungen*grummel*. Dann nerven die Kampfgeräusche, entweder es stimmt etwas nicht mit meinem neuen  Rechner, oder die Geräusche sind verbugt, manchmal gibt es kein Geräusch, dann werden sie mittendrin abgebrochen, manchmal sind sie zu hören.
> Und farmen, farmen zu Abwechslung farmen, egal ob Geld oder Mats, muss man auch mehr als einem lieb ist, um die Berufe hoch zu bekommen.
> ...




Du kannst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft HDRO mit WOW vergleichen !?!?
Allein schon Deine Aussage das die Grafik genau schon schlimm wie bei WOW sein soll!?
Sag mal, welchen PC hast Du den?
fährst Du die minimalste Darstellung?
dann könnts hinkommen...

Warum sollt der Jäger traurig dran sein?
Nur weil Du aus WOW gewohnt bist mit dem Jäger ein Pet zu haben, so heißt das nochlange nicht das man in anderen spielen als Jäger auch ein Pet haben mußt !?

HDRO hat viel mehr zu bieten als das oberflächliche WOW, nur Du mußt darauf einlassen und es mal richtig (ohne Vorurteile), spielen... dann kommst Du drauf das HDRO total anders ist als WOW!

Allein schon die Funktion mit den Sippenhäusern bzw. dem eigenen Heim, das läßt schon soviel an neuen Spielvarianten (RP) zu...
z.b. Gestern hatten wir ein Sippentreffen in unserem Sippenhaus... ein Kollege lud 3 Hobbits ein die zum Treffen aufspielten, die Burschen waren sowas von gut (ging richtung In Extremo), unwahrscheinlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siehe hier: [attachment=5873:Frandi.jpg]

Was ich damit sagen will... solche Events werten das Spiel nochmals auf...

Also wenn Du meinst HDRO zu kritisieren dann Spiel es erst mal vernüftig an!


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. November 2008)

Darf ich nochmal den Vergleich WoW vs. HdRO bringen, den ich schonmal erwähnt habe?

WoW und HdRO verhalten sich wie Counterstrike und Hidden & Dangerous - beide sind "Taktikshooter", der eine pures Arcadegefledder, der andere stellt Ansprüche an Strategie und Teamwork. Wem Strategie nicht gefällt, dem steht es natürlich frei weiterhin seine Arcadeshooter zu spielen - nur beides als gleich darzustellen macht eben keinen Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (21. November 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> ...... da habe ich schon aufgehört zu lesen


Ich habe länger durchgehalten, aber Du hast nichts verpasst!

@Rolandos:
Deine Kritik entbehrt leider jeglicher Realtität. Dass es Dir nicht gefällt ist OK und glaube ich Dir auch, aber das was Du als Kritik anbringst, ist völlig haltlos. Bei Deinem rudimentären Wissen, fällt es mir schwer wirklich zu glauben, dass Du es länger als eine halbe Stunde gespielt hast.

Zur Deiner rudimentären Kritik:
- Die Grafik ist mit DX10 Effekten und realistisch wirkenden und hochauflösenden Texturen absolut up-to-date, sofern man die benötigte Hardware bereitstellt und brauch keinen Vergleich mit Offlinerollenspielen scheuen. Auf dem MMO-Markt gibt es nichts Besseres. Selbst AoC kann dort nur bedingt mithalten, schließlich bietet AoC bei Leibe keine offene und gigantische Welt, wie HdRO mit Mittelerde.

- Die Sounds haben keine Fehler (zumindest bei mir nicht) und fügen sich nahtlos in das Geschehen ein. Auch die Musik reagiert auf das Geschehen übergangslos, was der Atmosphäre sehr dienlich ist.

- Die Geschichte wird durch die epischen Buchreihen als roter Faden weitergesponnen. Am Anfang, sind diese Storyinhalte noch nicht so üppig, aber spätestens ab lvl 40 wird der Geschichtsstrang richtig gut weitererzählt und die Aufgaben werden sehr abwechslungsreich. Doch auch die Sidequests neben der Haupstory sind sehr gut "gestrickt". So fangen viele mit einem kleinen Problem an, bei der Lösung der Aufgaben jedoch stellt sich heraus, dass dort etwas mehr hintersteckt und wer die Aufgabentexte aufmerksam liest, wird auch mit guten Storys belohnt. Eine Besonderheit bei HdRO ist es auch, dass einige Quests privat instanziert werden, sodass diese Instanz nur für einen selbst erschaffen wird. Diese Instanzen sind lediglich für die Geschichtsentwicklung wichtig. So wird am Anfang beim Prolog der Hobbits und der Menschen ein Dorf niedergebrannt, dass nach der Instanz abgebrannt vorgefunden wird. Somit haben manche Storyinhalte direkten Einfluss auf die Landschaft.

- Die Berufe verdienen die Bezeichnung auch. Denn in HdRO sind es Berufungen, bestimmte Tätigkeiten auszuführen. Sie sind anspruchsvoll und können nur dann richtig ausgeführt werden, wenn man Waren mit anderen Berufsgruppen tauscht. Das einfache Berufssystem von WoW verdient den Namen nicht, weil es eigentlich nur Sammeln ist. Wer behauptet, der HdRO wäre ein "Farmspiel" irrt gewaltig. Natürlich muss man seine Rohstoffe beschaffen, aber man muss es nicht zwingend farmen, sondern sammelt diese nebenbei.

- Der HdRO mag für Dich langweilig sein, vielen anderen macht er aber Spaß, sowie auch vielen WoW spaß macht. Wenn diese Spiele Dir nicht zusagen, solltest Du Dir andere suchen aber keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.


----------



## Rolandos (21. November 2008)

Na ja, das mit dem Pet kann man zur Not verschmerzen, obwohl ein Jäger fast immer einen Begleiter hat "Forsthaus Falkenau" wie hies der Hund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Grafik habe da irgendwas mit gt 9900 oder so, meine auch nicht die Auflösung, der Stil ist wie in einem Comic.

Was suche ich? RP heist für mich in erster Linie *nicht* , mittelalterlich miteinander zu reden. Kann man machen ok. Nein RP heist für einen Char zu spielen der ich selbst gerne sein würde, ihn zu 100% so zu entwickeln wie ich es möchte, nicht in den äußert engen vorgaben der Spielhersteller. Ich finde die Spiele werden immer totbalanciert.

Queste nicht so: Questgeber sagt töte die komm zurück, der Nächste kille die komm zurück. So etwas is vielleicht als Nebenqueste OK  Sondern eher ein Questbaum wo auch vieles erst durch ein wenig Detectivearbeit erledigt werden kann aber alles in sich verwebt ist.
 So als Beispiel NPC sagt kille 5 davon, gut. Ich renne hin werde aber erledigt, Suche eine Gruppe geht auch nicht. Was nun???
Da begegnet mir ein andere NPC, der dann fragt, was man eigendlich will, man sagt ebend das man 5 davon erledigen soll. Ja antwortet der NPC, da musst du mit dem Jäger in ... reden, der kann dich dafür ausbilden. Hingerannt, ausgebildet worden, zurüch gekommen die 5 gekillt, quest zurückgemeldet. So finde ich das wesendlich interessanter, als hinrennen, killen, zurückrennen . Vielleicht gibt es ja soetwas in HdRO später. Ich hoffe ihr versteht jetzt was ich meine.


----------



## Coroner (21. November 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls ehemaliger WOW Spieler, das Spiel hat doch tatsächlich 6 Monate auf meinem Rechner überlebt. 
Habe jetzt mal HdRO angetestet und was soll ich sagen, das wird wohl die Freispielzeit nicht überleben, habe bisher kaum einen Unterschied zu WOW gefunden. Die Grafik ist genau so schlimm wie in WOW, vielleicht nicht so Kackbunt.

-Vorredner zustimmen wenn du die WoW Garfik mit Hdro vergleichst und sagts genauso dann stimmt was nich mit ein Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne das unhöflich zu meinen. Allein schon das die Figuren zB Mensch aussiehen wie ein Mensch und nich wien Farbklumpen bzw. die Menschen in WoW sehen so aus als ob se aus nem lustigen taschenbuch abgepasut wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 OK, die Spieler scheinen etwas gesetzter zu sein. Das war es eigendlich schon, die Queste sind bisher genau so eintönig wie in WoW, kille 6 hiervon, suche 4 davon. 

-Oki sag mir EIN MMOPG wo die Quest anders sind?? Wie soll das Spiel ohne solche Quests funktionieren? Wie soll IRGENDEIN MMOPG ohne solche Quest funktionieren? Nenne mir ein MMOPG wo das ANDERS ist? Danke

Gruppen brauchte ich noch nicht, aber wenn man so den Chat verfolgt, gib es da auch jede Menge Probleme.

-Ahja du hast auch sicher Ahnung vom Endconent oder? Da du nie ne gruppe gebraucht hast kannst du das ja objektiv beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun wenn man allein an nem Elite steht und ne Grp macht den platt und rennt dann an die vorbei und einer schreibt "Brauchst hilfe" ich antworte jo und die ganze Gruppe dreht um nur wegen mir um den Mob nochmals zu erschlagen dann nen ich das COMMUNITY

In WoW hättest nich mal die Frage von dem bekommen und wende selber frägst gibts eh keine Antwort.....


 Ich hasse PvP, und dann doch immer wieder Duelleinladungen*grummel*. Dann nerven die Kampfgeräusche, entweder es stimmt etwas nicht mit meinem neuen Rechner, oder die Geräusche sind verbugt, manchmal gibt es kein Geräusch, dann werden sie mittendrin abgebrochen, manchmal sind sie zu hören.

-Ja ist die Soundkarte.........  

Und farmen, farmen zu Abwechslung farmen, egal ob Geld oder Mats, muss man auch mehr als einem lieb ist, um die Berufe hoch zu bekommen. 

Da verweis ich mal auf oben mit der Questsache ist wohl das glieiche. Und bei weitem nicht soviel wie bei WoW zu farmen war.
Magier Feuerrüstung damals. ein Mob hat ne Chance von 0,0013 das dieses teil fällt UUUUhhh bei Hdro gibts das einfach nicht....
Meine Berufe sind oben ich hab nur das aufgesammelt was beim Questen "im Weg" lag ich habe nicht EINEN tag damit verbracht um meinetwegen NUR Holz zu farmen .... Oh doch warte einmal ne halbe Stunde ^^


Gut fand ich nur, dass man bisher immer bessere Items herstellen konnte, als man findet oder kaufen kann. Das war bei Wow nicht der Fall.
Am traurigsten ist der Jäger dran, Jäger ist schon immer meine Lieblingsfigur gewesen und dann bekommt er kein Pet *heul*

-Da es nicht dasselöbe Spiel ist kannst doch auch nicht davon ausgehen das alle Klassen gleich sind? In HDRo ist der Jäger durch Ports eher der Mage aus WoW und der Kundige kann ein Pet führen welche auch noch xmal kewler sind als die von WoW.

Du hastd ich aber schon mal mit den Klassen auseinandergestzt oder?
Also viel außer WoW im bereich MMOPG hast du nicht gespielt sonst wüsstest du das der Jäger in jedem Spiel was anderes kann und auch nicht in jedem Spiel ein pet hat???


Und von einer Geschichte habe ich auch noch nicht viel erlebt, kommt vielleicht später.

-geschichte in WoW? Ah stimmt ein Comic und n paar taschenbücher....
-geschichte in HDRo. Du hast nie den Film geshene oder die drei Bücher gelsen? Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich so von der Charakterentwicklung mitbekommen habe, ist die anscheinend auch nicht so doll. Ich liebe es bei einem Stufenanstieg zu tüfteln wohin mit den zu verteilenden Punkten. 

- Wie drüber du hast echt NUR WoW gespielt hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist bei WoW doch etwas besser als HdRO, oder kommt da noch in Leveln jenseits der 15 noch etwas, ausser die komischen Dinger "Taits" oder wie die heissen.

_Kuck doch mal du weist es schon wieder nicht sprich IMMER noch nur WoW im Kopf und nicht kurz Informiert. Durch die Traits wirst du selten Jäfger finden die KOMPLETT gleich sind. Warte mal wie is das in WoW: Feuer Eis Arkan uuuh toll und im endeffekt gibts für jede Art ne IMBA Skillung die dann jeder hat. NEIn Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand die Charentwicklungen noch am besten in "Might and Magic", "Fallout", "Gothic ging so", "The Witcher", "Dungeonsiege"
Werde wohl HdRO nicht spielen wollen, ist genau so Langweilig wie WoW.

-Holla du spielst sonst nur Offline Spiele...

Ehm zusammengefasst solltest du dir am besten Diablo3 oder sonstiges holen hauptsache es ist kein Online Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (21. November 2008)

Darf ich fragen, wie weit du gespielt hast?


----------



## Vetaro (21. November 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Was suche ich? RP heist für mich in erster Linie *nicht* , mittelalterlich miteinander zu reden. Kann man machen ok. Nein RP heist für einen Char zu spielen der ich selbst gerne sein würde, ihn zu 100% so zu entwickeln wie ich es möchte, nicht in den äußert engen vorgaben der Spielhersteller. Ich finde die Spiele werden immer totbalanciert.
> 
> Queste nicht so: Questgeber sagt töte die komm zurück, der Nächste kille die komm zurück. So etwas is vielleicht als Nebenqueste OK  Sondern eher ein Questbaum wo auch vieles erst durch ein wenig Detectivearbeit erledigt werden kann aber alles in sich verwebt ist.
> So als Beispiel NPC sagt kille 5 davon, gut. Ich renne hin werde aber erledigt, Suche eine Gruppe geht auch nicht. Was nun???
> Da begegnet mir ein andere NPC, der dann fragt, was man eigendlich will, man sagt ebend das man 5 davon erledigen soll. Ja antwortet der NPC, da musst du mit dem Jäger in ... reden, der kann dich dafür ausbilden. Hingerannt, ausgebildet worden, zurüch gekommen die 5 gekillt, quest zurückgemeldet. So finde ich das wesendlich interessanter, als hinrennen, killen, zurückrennen . Vielleicht gibt es ja soetwas in HdRO später. Ich hoffe ihr versteht jetzt was ich meine.




Ich habs nicht verstanden. Was du _nicht_ willst, hab ich kapiert, aberaktuell klingt dein Vorschlag nach etwas, was man in einem Offline-Spiel findet.


----------



## Abrox (21. November 2008)

Nunja, gegen Ninjainvites habe ich nichts.

Wenn es grade Sachen sind die mir passen ists in Ordnung.

Wenn nicht, sage ich freundlich das ich dazu keine Lust habe.



Duelle: Nunja man muss es ja nicht annehmnen. Bei mehrfachaufforderung ist ein nettes Anschreiben der Person auch in Ordnung.


----------



## tekbear (21. November 2008)

ich muss dir in allen punkten widersprechen rolando - ich hab einfach den eindruck daß dich das genre an sich nervt. 
man hat einfach weniger möglichkeiten in die geschichte einzugreifen - deshalb sind gerade am anfang die qeusts ein wenig eintönig. aber warst du wenigstens mal im grossen hügelgrab? und den hügelgräberhöhen? da gibt's massig quests die wirklich anders sind - man muss ein kleines mädchen beschützen das sich verlaufen hat, verschiedene gräber finden und dort buddeln usw. 
daß die ersten 15 level killquests beinhalten hat auch einen sinn - nicht alle kommen sofort mit der spielmechanik klar. die brauchen einfach ein bisschen bis sie das mit dem kämpfen draufhaben. wenn es solche aufgaben nicht geben würde hättest du nacher in den schwierigeren gebieten lauter gefrustete leute die die einfachsten grundlagern ihrer klasse nicht beherrschen.
das wäre extrem schlecht für's gameplay und die grundstimmung. 
sogar in offline rollenspielen machen sie das.
aber es geht imer besser - was ich mir für hdro noch wünschen würde wären quests bei denen man dialogentscheidungen treffen kann, aber vielleicht kommt das ja dann mit rohan.


----------



## Madrake (21. November 2008)

Thema Quests zu einseitig...

Ich bin zwar erst ca. Level 10 (zwischen 10 und 15), aber habe auch schon einige Quests gemacht, die sich nicht aus töten oder bring mir den Gegenstand, resultieren...

Die eine Quest heißt "Die Runde machen" - dabei sammelt man Eier aus den Nestern ein, und muss dabei auf den Hahn achten, wer vom Hahn erwischt wird, darf nochmals beginnen.

Die andre Quest ist ebenfalls an Sandsons Farm. Mir fällt der Questtitel nicht ein. Bei der Quest muss man die Eier, in der richtigen Reihenfolge wieder zurück in das Nest der Hennen legen. Man muss dabei auf die Notiz beachten.

Daraufhin hat man "Easteregg"? freigespielt, ein Minispiel. Man läuft als Level 1 Henne herum und sammelt Regenwürmer ein^^

sowas in WoW ist undenkbar, allein schon die Notiz aufmerksam zu lesen, und dann noch den Kopf dabei anstrengen wie nun die richtige Reihenfolge ist. So richtige Knobelaufgaben^^


mfg Madrake


Edit: oder wenn dir die Quests (Gruppenquests) zu einseitig erscheinen, mach es doch wie wir (Hüter und Barde), die Instanzquest - in dem Fall "Ein Geschenk für den Norden" - nicht zu dritt wie vorgegeben sondern zu zweit. Ist zwar recht knackig aber es ging, auch auf Anhieb. (Also Option für den nächsten Titel Richtung "der Unbesiegte" ist noch vorhanden *hust*)


----------



## Mongodibongo (21. November 2008)

Haha, du beschwerst dich über Ninja-Invites?
Sieht jemand, dass du die gleichen Mobs wie du töten muss, dann lädt er dich ganz einfach ein und sagt nichts. Jeder Spieler versteht das ganze sofort. Oder warum soll ich vor einem Duell fragen? Meine Absichten werden durch meine Taten klar. Ich hasse es ganz einfach viel zu labern im Spiel wenn ich einfach nur spielen will (abgesehen vom TS).
MfG
Mongo


----------



## Yldrasson (21. November 2008)

Mongodibongo schrieb:


> Haha, du beschwerst dich über Ninja-Invites?
> Sieht jemand, dass du die gleichen Mobs wie du töten muss, dann lädt er dich ganz einfach ein und sagt nichts. Jeder Spieler versteht das ganze sofort. Oder warum soll ich vor einem Duell fragen? Meine Absichten werden durch meine Taten klar. Ich hasse es ganz einfach viel zu labern im Spiel wenn ich einfach nur spielen will (abgesehen vom TS).
> MfG
> Mongo



Trotzdem ist das unhöflich. Genau so, wie es unhöflich ist, sich im Supermarkt einfach an jemandem vorbei zu drängeln, ohne vorher sowas wie "Entschuldigung? Kann ich kurz durch, bitte?" zu sagen, weil man "zu faul" zum reden ist.
(Ich weiß, das passiert Heutzutage immer öfter, aber ich finde, das spricht eher für den Zustand der Gesellschaft, denn gegen meinen Vergleich.)

Achja und nochwas: mmoRPG, also mit RP, sprich Rollenspiel. Kommunikation ist einer der wichtigsten Aspekte in einem RPG, ob nun P&P oder Online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little sister (21. November 2008)

hehe bestimmt nur Tuto


----------



## Vetaro (21. November 2008)

Mongodibongo schrieb:


> Haha, du beschwerst dich über Ninja-Invites?
> Sieht jemand, dass du die gleichen Mobs wie du töten muss, dann lädt er dich ganz einfach ein und sagt nichts. Jeder Spieler versteht das ganze sofort. Oder warum soll ich vor einem Duell fragen? Meine Absichten werden durch meine Taten klar. Ich hasse es ganz einfach viel zu labern im Spiel wenn ich einfach nur spielen will (abgesehen vom TS).
> MfG
> Mongo



Und weil es offensichtlich ist, was du willst, werden normale Regeln des umganges miteinander ausser Kraft gesetzt?  Wenn man was einkauft, muss man auch nicht mehr "hallo", "bitte" oder "danke" sagen sondern einfach vorzeigen, geld nehmen, weggehen? Wie wäre es, wenn die verkäuferin direkt nur noch auf den kleinen Bildschirm mit der Preisanzeige deutet, denn das Sprechen ist ja eigentlich total unnötig in dieser Situation. Wenn du eine/n Freund/in hast musst du auch nicht mit ihr reden sondern machst auch direkt das reale pendant zu "/sex"?

Wenn du jetzt meinst "naja, aber meine freundin ist ja auch ein richtiger mensch / mir wichtiger", dann solltest du mal kurz darüber nachdenken, was das für ein Umgang ist. Ich persönlich schlage das Wort Unsozial vor, man kann es aber auch mit A schreiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Also, wenn jemand die gleiche Quest oder die gleichen Mobs erledigen muss wie ich, dann ist doch klar das ich ihn einfach einlade oder eingeladen werde um eben nichts doppelt machen zu müssen *gg*


----------



## Vetaro (22. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Also, wenn jemand die gleiche Quest oder die gleichen Mobs erledigen muss wie ich, dann ist doch klar das ich ihn einfach einlade oder eingeladen werde um eben nichts doppelt machen zu müssen *gg*



Hallo. Wollen wir zusammen arbeiten, anstatt uns gegenseitig die Gegner wegzuschnappen?


----------



## Yldrasson (22. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hallo. Wollen wir zusammen arbeiten, anstatt uns gegenseitig die Gegner wegzuschnappen?



Ganz genau so sollte man es machen. (Optional natürlich mit Smilies und/oder ((ooc)-Markierung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Hm... vielleicht würde das mehr Leute machen, wenn es Text-Makros in HdRO geben würde... aber das würde dann ein wenig den Zweck verfehlen, denke ich...
Zumal Textmakros schon in anderen Spielen gezeigt haben, dass sie für wenig mehr, als Frust sorgen... :-/
Naja, jedenfalls ist das meine Meinung.

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Sonntagshut (22. November 2008)

Also wenn ich schon vorm Mob steh würd mir auch ein "Mom, brauch mob auch" völlig ausreichen, weil muss ja schnell gehn, wenns zu lang zu tippen is is der mob grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. November 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Zumal Textmakros schon in anderen Spielen gezeigt haben, dass sie für wenig mehr, als Frust sorgen... :-/
> Naja, jedenfalls ist das meine Meinung.



Ich hab dazu mal diesen Text hier geschrieben, der auch für Textmakros und allgemeines sozialverhalten gilt.


----------



## AntoniusPius (22. November 2008)

Also Leute die sich in Pembar, im Startgebiet der runekeeper und so über ninja Invites beschwehren und diese nicht akzeptieren gehören meiner Meinung nach grad von nem GM bestraft.


----------



## Danius (22. November 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Also Leute die sich in Pembar, im Startgebiet der runekeeper und so über ninja Invites beschwehren und diese nicht akzeptieren gehören meiner Meinung nach grad von nem GM bestraft.




würde eher meinen das leute mit deinen umgangstönen bestraft gehören...


----------



## AntoniusPius (22. November 2008)

Naja mein Umgangston kostet niemandem Zeit.


----------



## Kobold (22. November 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Naja mein Umgangston kostet niemandem Zeit.



Und Zeit ist Geld und Geld ist knapp! Schließlich muss man ja GANZ SCHNELL auf Stufe 60 kommen, nicht wahr?
Vielleicht wäre mit so einer Einstellung dieses andere Powergamerspiel mit den Blutelfen und den psychodelischen Graphiken, mehr etwas für Dich?

Entspannt Euch doch mal und genießt das Spiel. Oder werden im Januar auch die Server abgeschaltet, wie bei "Hellgate London"?


----------



## ogrim888 (22. November 2008)

mh mir ist sowas noch nie passiert^^


----------



## Yiraja (22. November 2008)

Thoeryn schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich bin LOTRO Wiedereinsteiger, flühl mich auch wieder wohl und erforsche gemütlich Mittelerde. Nur eines nervt mich echt was ich nicht so in Erinnerung hab und zwar - egal was ich mache, ob ich bei einem Questgeber, Händler, Post oder sonstwo bin kommen ungefragt Gruppeneinladungen oder Duellaufforderungen. Ich kenne diese Unsitte eigentlich von WOW, dort hats komischerweise dort nachgelassen aber bei LOTRO gabs das früher nicht. Ist es denn zuviel verlangt vorher mal anzufragen ob man nicht mal schnell helfen kann oder ein Duell möchte ?



unsitte weil man zum duell herausgefordert wird oda ne quest gruppe aufmachen will in was für ner parallel welt lebst du eig


----------



## garius74 (23. November 2008)

Sprechen die Hardcore RPler eigentlich auch jeden Handels NPC an, mit "Was habt ihr den so im Angebot, werter Händler?" bevor sie ihn anklicken?

Also ich finde auch dass es gewisse DInge gibt, die in einem Spiel unausgesprochen (und damit unausgetippt) funktionieren sollten.


----------



## ctullhu (23. November 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> unsitte weil man zum duell herausgefordert wird oda ne quest gruppe aufmachen will in was für ner parallel welt lebst du eig



in einer äußerst angenehmen.
ninja-invites sind einfach nur lästig. das hatte bei daoc schon seinen anfang, wenn man jung und rüstig mit der passenden klasse ac betreten hat, um mit freunden zu leveln *plingplingpling*.
ich helfe jedem in jedem spiel gerne, auch, wenn ich just etwas anderes tun möchte.
wenn ich allerdings unaufgefordert eingeladen werde (für einen send, ein kurzes ansprechen sollte wirklich jeder die muße haben, sonst ist derjenige definitiv im falschen game...) helfe ich nicht. 
erstaunlicherweise kommt nach so einem invite und dem folgenden ignore meisst ein send mit "ey hlp ma pls kk?", woraufhin ich normalerweise renne, denn wer keine ganzen sätze zusammenbekommt, ist mir gruppentechnisch eh suspekt.
da ich wow und hdro auf der platte habe kann ich tatsächlich sagen : bei hdro ist diese unsitte eher im trial-bereich verbreitet. gottseidank.
ich werde mich hüten, mit immerhin 2 70ern bei wow über das game zu lästern, wow ist schon lecker.
hdro dagegen ist gelassener und gerade mit moria ein schönes juwel geworden mit fester community und einem gewissen laissez-faire.
ninja-inviter haben da nichts verloren und das ist auch gut so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (23. November 2008)

Thoeryn schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich bin LOTRO Wiedereinsteiger, flühl mich auch wieder wohl und erforsche gemütlich Mittelerde. Nur eines nervt mich echt was ich nicht so in Erinnerung hab und zwar - egal was ich mache, ob ich bei einem Questgeber, Händler, Post oder sonstwo bin kommen ungefragt Gruppeneinladungen oder Duellaufforderungen. Ich kenne diese Unsitte eigentlich von WOW, dort hats komischerweise dort nachgelassen aber bei LOTRO gabs das früher nicht. Ist es denn zuviel verlangt vorher mal anzufragen ob man nicht mal schnell helfen kann oder ein Duell möchte ?



lol du hast ja probleme...


----------



## Yldrasson (23. November 2008)

garius74 schrieb:


> Sprechen die Hardcore RPler eigentlich auch jeden Handels NPC an, mit "Was habt ihr den so im Angebot, werter Händler?" bevor sie ihn anklicken?
> 
> Also ich finde auch dass es gewisse DInge gibt, die in einem Spiel unausgesprochen (und damit unausgetippt) funktionieren sollten.



Da es für RP keinen einheitlichen Index gibt, ist das von Rollenspieler zu Rollenspieler unterschiedlich.
Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die die NPC ansprechen, es gibt sogar Leute, die eine Schwangerschafft volle 9 Monate ausspielen.
Was man hierbei allerdings beachten sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass es diesen Spielern eben SPAß macht, sowas zu tun.
Für sie ist RP kein lästiger, obligatorischer Zeitaufwand, sondern der wahre Inhalt des Spiels.
Dass diese Art von Leuten in den seltensten Fällen questen und leveln, sollte nahe liegen.

Um es also kurz zu sagen: Gibt es, diese Leute haben dann allerdings meist eine komplett andere Sicht des Spiels. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließend möchte ich wieder einmal betonen, dass RP NICHT nur aus geschwollenem Stock-Im-Po-Gerede besteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Cyberflips (23. November 2008)

Also ich halte mich nicht für einen so benannten Hardcore-RPler, aber wenn ich rpmässig mit meinem Hobbit (Twink) durch die Gegend streife, dann sprech ich auch manchmal mit NPCs. Gehört für mich auch zum Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das macht mir einen Heidenspass wenn man beispielsweise einen Bekannten trifft, mit ihm oder ihr quatscht und dabei auch NPCs mit einbezieht, die in der Nähe stehen. 
Mein Hauptcharakter zum Beispiel kennt Gerstenmann Butterblume mittlerweile ganz gut. Welcher Held denn auch nicht, immerhin hat man für ihn auch schon einige Quests gemacht und er ist in die Haupthandlung, wie auch die Epische involviert. Somit wechsel ich immer wenn ich bei ihm einkehre kurz ein paar Worte mit ihm, oder bestell bei ihm ein Zimmer und gehe nach hinten und logge dort aus usw.
Auch Elrond oder Dwalin, die ja als Führer der jeweiligen Häuser und Fraktionen auch vom Spiel immer wieder mit einbezogen werden, bekommen immer einen respektvollen Gruss oder eine Verbeugung - wie es sich für deren Stand gehört.

Ich finde es also gar nicht ungewöhnlich NPCs ist sein Rollenspiel mit einzubeziehen. Ich finde es eher ungewöhnlich wenn sich Manche ein armes Opfer aussuchen um dem jetzt gerade ihr RP aufzuzwingen. Sowas habe ich nämlich auch schon öfters beobachten können. Die begründen das auch meistens damit, daß sie sich nur bemühen die Leute zu RP zu animieren. Ich denke nur, das dies dann aber nicht in Belästigung ausarten darf. Wenn jemand gerade keine Lust auf eine Rp-Handlung ausserhalb seines momentanen Spiels hat, sollte man das respektieren. 

Auf das Haupthema zurückzuführen: Wenn ich ich, gerade in der jetztigen Spielsituation, von der dortigen Spielguppe einen invite angeboten bekomme, nehm ich natürlich meistens gerne an, begrüsse kurz, hau mit ihnen die Mobs, bedanke mich kurz und sage tschüss und mache dann den Platz für den Nächsten frei. 
Wenn ich ansonsten nett gefragt werde und Lust habe, spiel ich auch mal ein paar Quests mit Jemanden, der gerade ebenfalls in der Gegend questet. 
Wenn ich keine Lust habe, oder sowieso gleich weg muss und es wurde anständig gefragt, lehne ich genau so höflich ab. Wenn ich einfach einen invite vor die Nase geknallt bekomme, klick ich den auch einfach kommentarlos weg. Wennn das dann mehrere Male von dem GLeichen folgt, evtl. begleitet von einem frechen "los, nimm an" merke ich so langsam Ärger in mir hochsteigen und dann empfinde ich das auch als eine unerwünschte Belästigung - ich reagiere da meistens je nach Tageslaune darauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Duellanfragen sind bei mir generell abgeschaltet. So etwas finde ich einfach lächerlich und kindisch. Duelle in der eigenen Fraktion können eigentlich nur den Zweck des Schwanzvergleiches haben und enspringen wohl irgendwelcher pubertären Triebe. Einen sonstigen Sinn kann ich darin nicht sehen, da es sich um ein PVE Spiel handelt. Für so etwas ist mein Wächter auch viel zu arrogant und überlässt solches Meßen dem gemeinen Fußvolk - stellt er immerhin täglich im Kampf mit den gefährlichsten Feinden sein Können unter Beweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntoniusPius (23. November 2008)

> Und Zeit ist Geld und Geld ist knapp! Schließlich muss man ja GANZ SCHNELL auf Stufe 60 kommen, nicht wahr?
> Vielleicht wäre mit so einer Einstellung dieses andere Powergamerspiel mit den Blutelfen und den psychodelischen Graphiken, mehr etwas für Dich?
> 
> Entspannt Euch doch mal und genießt das Spiel. Oder werden im Januar auch die Server abgeschaltet, wie bei "Hellgate London"?




Ich kann am Tag vllt so ne dreiviertelstunde spielen und wenn ich da aufgrund des egoistischen Verhaltens mancher meine gesamte Spielzeit damit verbringen muss um ein Quest zu schaffen, bei dem es nur darum geht 10 Halborks zu töten stresst mich das natürlich gewaltig.



> Auf das Haupthema zurückzuführen: Wenn ich ich, gerade in der jetztigen Spielsituation, von der dortigen Spielguppe einen invite angeboten bekomme, nehm ich natürlich meistens gerne an, begrüsse kurz, hau mit ihnen die Mobs, bedanke mich kurz und sage tschüss und mache dann den Platz für den Nächsten frei.
> Wenn ich ansonsten nett gefragt werde und Lust habe, spiel ich auch mal ein paar Quests mit Jemanden, der gerade ebenfalls in der Gegend questet.
> Wenn ich keine Lust habe, oder sowieso gleich weg muss und es wurde anständig gefragt, lehne ich genau so höflich ab.



/signed

Stichwort: jetzige Spielsituation!


----------



## Rolandos (24. November 2008)

tekbear schrieb:


> ich muss dir in allen punkten widersprechen rolando - ich hab einfach den eindruck daß dich das genre an sich nervt.
> man hat einfach weniger möglichkeiten in die geschichte einzugreifen - deshalb sind gerade am anfang die qeusts ein wenig eintönig. aber warst du wenigstens mal im grossen hügelgrab? und den hügelgräberhöhen? da gibt's massig quests die wirklich anders sind - man muss ein kleines mädchen beschützen das sich verlaufen hat, verschiedene gräber finden und dort buddeln usw.
> daß die ersten 15 level killquests beinhalten hat auch einen sinn - nicht alle kommen sofort mit der spielmechanik klar. die brauchen einfach ein bisschen bis sie das mit dem kämpfen draufhaben. wenn es solche aufgaben nicht geben würde hättest du nacher in den schwierigeren gebieten lauter gefrustete leute die die einfachsten grundlagern ihrer klasse nicht beherrschen.
> das wäre extrem schlecht für's gameplay und die grundstimmung.
> ...



Immerhin habe ich inzwischen mit einem Char Level 11 geschaft, und 5 Klassen angespielt. Wenn du sagst das es nach den ersten 15 Level  die Queste etwas anders werden, mal sehen. Das das aber wegen dem Einspielen gemacht wird, na ja, also die kurze Einführung gleich nach Charerstellung hat mir gelangt, und in den Offlinespielen ein kurzes Tuturial und gut ist. Das mit den Dialogentscheidungen hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@rest

Farmen: Alles so nebenbei beim Questen gefunden, so so, nebenbei habe ich vielleicht 30% gefunden z.B. an Holz. Um den ersten selbst gebastelten Bogen zu haben, und einen Quest zu erfüllen, bin ich bestimmt ein bis zwei Stunden durch die Gegend gedüst, habe ich zwar versucht mit anderen Queste zu verbinden, was aber nicht klappte. Hatte andere Queste fertig aber mein Holz hatte ich immer noch nicht. Silber bringt so ein Bogen auch nicht, da ich fast soviel ausgeben muss um Zutaten dafür zu kaufen, als ich anschliessend beim Händler für den Bogen bekomme. Auktionshaus habe ich noch keins gefunden. Könnte jetzt eine besseren Bogen bauen, da ich jetzt besseres Holz gefunden habe, aber das geht nicht weil ich erst einmal für den Müll drechseln muss,  für fast null Gewinn, gefühlt, ist es aber ein reines Verlustgeschäft.
Aber das kennt man ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Filme kenne ich, habe sie aber noch nicht im Spiel gefunden, naja kommt wohl später, vielleicht ja mit den Büchern, wenn ich da je hinkomme.

Was Online RPG angeht, da war Guild Wars, Everquest, WOW, und nun dieses hier. OK D2 habe ich auch mal ein paar Wochen gespielt. Von der Aufmachung und den Questen ist GW mein Spitzenreiter, war ich allerdings nach 3 Monaten mit fertig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Die Filme kenne ich, habe sie aber noch nicht im Spiel gefunden, naja kommt wohl später, vielleicht ja mit den Büchern, wenn ich da je hinkomme.



Ganz richtig, die Filme haben mit dem Spiel NULL zu tun... das Spiel ist nach den Büchern geschustert, weil man die Lizens für die Bücher bekam und nicht die für die Filme, was auch besser ist, denn die Filme haben dafür alles viel zu sehr gekürzt und an manchen Stellen verfälscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, die Filme haben mit dem Spiel NULL zu tun... das Spiel ist nach den Büchern geschustert, weil man die Lizens für die Bücher bekam und nicht die für die Filme, was auch besser ist, denn die Filme haben dafür alles viel zu sehr gekürzt und an manchen Stellen verfälscht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, so ganz richtig ist das nicht. Auch wenn Vieles in den Büchern beschrieben wurde was Peter Jackson dann entsprechend umsetzte und auch wenn diese Dinge von Codemasters so interpretiert werden konnten, haben die Entwickler schon darauf geachtet, dass sie nicht mit den Filmen kollidieren. Da der Großteil der Spieler eher die Filme kennen werden als die Bücher gelesen zu haben.

Ansonsten hast Du natürlich Recht. Die Bücher bieten auch viel mehr Inhalt, als die Filme. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass Peter Jackson die Bücher schon recht gut in der "Extended Version" umgesetzt hat. Irgendwo muss man Abstriche machen, wenn man ein solch episches Buch verfilmen will.


----------



## Sonntagshut (24. November 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> Ich kann am Tag vllt so ne dreiviertelstunde spielen und wenn ich da aufgrund des egoistischen Verhaltens mancher meine gesamte Spielzeit damit verbringen muss um ein Quest zu schaffen, bei dem es nur darum geht 10 Halborks zu töten stresst mich das natürlich gewaltig.



In diesem Fall würde ich dir wirklich empfehlen, deine Spielzeit entweder einfach dazu zu nutzen dir die Gegenden anzusehen, sind wirklich toll, kann dir auch keiner wegschnappen, eventuell mit Freunden ein oder zwei der neuen 3er Instanzen zu machen, oder in alten Gebieten zu leveln. Die Eingangsquest zu Moria ist auch instanziert und (zumindest auf Morthond) problemlos zu machen, weil es keine Killquests enthält bei denen du dich um Mobs prügeln musst.
Du magst fragen warum? Nunja, du sagst selbst, du brauchst für 10 Halborks ne Dreiviertelstunde. Das ist ineffektiv, macht keinen Spass, und führt zu Frust. Warum tust du es dir an einer von 50 Leuten zu sein, die den selben Spawnpunkt eines einzigen Questmobs belagern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mittlerweile Lv53, habe den größten Teil Morias aufgedeckt und hatte meinen Spass, in Lothlorien (bzw. dem was bisher davon existiert) war ich auch schon. Ich habe mehrere Legendäre Gegenstände, z.T. gefunden, z.T. für paar Silber aus dem AH.
UND ich hab das alles geschafft obwohl ich erst ~15 Quests in Eregion/Moria gemacht habe. Warum? Weil ich keine Lust hatte mich mit Hunderten Leuten um die Mobs zu schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (24. November 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Farmen: Alles so nebenbei beim Questen gefunden, so so, *nebenbei habe ich vielleicht 30% gefunden z.B. an Holz. Um den ersten selbst gebastelten Bogen zu haben, und einen Quest zu erfüllen, bin ich bestimmt ein bis zwei Stunden durch die Gegend gedüst*, habe ich zwar versucht mit anderen Queste zu verbinden, was aber nicht klappte. Hatte andere Queste fertig aber mein Holz hatte ich immer noch nicht. *Silber bringt so ein Bogen auch nicht, da ich fast soviel ausgeben muss um Zutaten dafür zu kaufen, als ich anschliessend beim Händler für den Bogen bekomme. Auktionshaus habe ich noch keins gefunden.* Könnte jetzt eine besseren Bogen bauen, da ich jetzt besseres Holz gefunden habe, aber das geht nicht weil ich erst einmal für den Müll drechseln muss,  für fast null Gewinn, gefühlt, ist es aber ein reines Verlustgeschäft.



Möchtest du jetzt das Spiel dafür schuldig machen, dass du dich beim beschaffen der Materialien schlecht angestellt hast? Natürlich bekommt man ordentliches geld erst später, und auch nur im auktionshaus - wenn man sich für 50 Silber die materialien zusammenkaufen könnte und das produkt für 80 Silber beim NPC verkaufen könnte, rat mal was dann abginge.

Ausserdem: mindestens die erste crafting-stufe *schafft* man, wenn man nebenbei sammelt - und sich, wie gesagt, nicht blöd anstellt. Und es kommt auch auf den Testbereich an. Wenn du mit level 5 im Auenland ankommst, 2 Quests machst und sagst "ey halt ich hab ja nicht mal 5% des benötigten holzes", ist das natürlich unsinn, es geht um das _unterm strich, nachdem man ein Gebiet abgeschlossen hat und ein neues mit einer neuen rohstoff-stufe erreicht_.

2 Stunden "rumdüsen" ist wahrscheinlich nicht nur übertrieben sondern auch erneut kein anzeichen für die Blödheit des spiels - da alle Berufshändler und -Lehrer nebeneinander stehen.


Unterm Strich also: Selber schuld, wenn dir das nicht gefällt. Übrigens zwingt dich auch niemand dazu, das vermeintliche Verlustgeschäft (was übrigens falsch ist) zu betreiben.


----------



## Madrake (24. November 2008)

So muss auch noch was loswerden als Ex-WoWler... - in BEzug auf Grafikkonfiguration, bzw. Hardware...


Meine Hardware:

3 GHz Rechner
1 GB RAM
WIN XP SP3
NVIDIA GEFORCE 7300 SE (64 MBit Karte)


Zu den grafischen Unterschieden, abgesehen von der Optik:


WoW (ohne AddOns ohne Hintergrundprogramme): kann ich nur auf sehr minimaler grafischer Einstellung spielen, und dabei ruckelt es trotzdem noch immer, besonder Shattrath und Umgebung (wenn ich durch Shat geflogen bin, oder dort lande, abgeflogen bin). Ebenso bei so manchen andren Flugrouten mächtige Ruckler... (auch bei minimalster Grafikeinstellung)


HDRO (auch mit Hintergrundprogramme wie ICQ und CO.): Spiele ich im Moment auf "Hoch" Grafikeinstellung, nur die "Performance" hab ich bei Stellen die viele Spieler betrifft runtergedreht (z.B. Bree). Aber ansonsten flüssig, sehr flüssig. Und trotzdem mit hoher Grafikauflösung.


^hat da jemand einen Durchblick an was das liegen könnte, WoW grafisch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie HDRO, und trotzdem bei minimalster Grafikauflösung am Schwächeln, und HDRO auf hoher Auflösung flüssig? Mit der selben Hardware.


naja ich mach mir zwar keinen Kopf drüber aber ich finde das ganze sehr eigentartig... - mir ist das urplötzlich aufgefallen als ich die Trailversion spielte, und dachte mir hoppla, super Grafik keine Ruckler, astreiner Spielfluss... - und dann der Gegensatz zu WoW, keine vorbeiziehenden Wolken, die Nacht ist eher eine Dämmerung, keine Lichtbrechungen - aber trotzdem mächtig laggy - bei mri jedenfalls...


mfg Madrake


btw. soviel zum Thema grafisch eindeutig besser als WoW, udn auch hardwarefreundlicher, als ein Konkurrenzprodukt


----------



## Rolandos (25. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Möchtest du jetzt das Spiel dafür schuldig machen, dass du dich beim beschaffen der Materialien schlecht angestellt hast?



Hä, wie kann man sich da blöde anstellen, oder gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit das Holz zu finden, ausser der wenn die Holzaufspür Eigenschaft eingeschaltete ist und die Gegend systematisch absucht. Natürlich suche ich das Holz nicht im Wasser. 



Vetaro schrieb:


> Natürlich bekommt man ordentliches geld erst später, und auch nur im auktionshaus - wenn man sich für 50 Silber die materialien zusammenkaufen könnte und das produkt für 80 Silber beim NPC verkaufen könnte, rat mal was dann abginge.



Das währe genau das Richtige. Nicht sofort, aber mit steigendem Ansehen und mit Stammkundenbonus eine klasse Möglichkeit.



Vetaro schrieb:


> Ausserdem: mindestens die erste crafting-stufe *schafft* man, wenn man nebenbei sammelt - und sich, wie gesagt, nicht blöd anstellt. Und es kommt auch auf den Testbereich an. Wenn du mit level 5 im Auenland ankommst, 2 Quests machst und sagst "ey halt ich hab ja nicht mal 5% des benötigten holzes", ist das natürlich unsinn, es geht um das _unterm strich, nachdem man ein Gebiet abgeschlossen hat und ein neues mit einer neuen rohstoff-stufe erreicht_.



Wenn du die Stufen eines Försters meinst hast du ja recht, kann man ja auch mit Felle hochbekommen, aber nicht die Stufen eines Drechslers.



Vetaro schrieb:


> 2 Stunden "rumdüsen" ist wahrscheinlich nicht nur übertrieben sondern auch erneut kein anzeichen für die Blödheit des spiels - da alle Berufshändler und -Lehrer nebeneinander stehen.



Ähm, ich such das Holz in der Landschaft und nicht bei Lehrern oder Händlern. Mache ich da etwas falsch?



Vetaro schrieb:


> Unterm Strich also: Selber schuld, wenn dir das nicht gefällt. Übrigens zwingt dich auch niemand dazu, das vermeintliche Verlustgeschäft (was übrigens falsch ist) zu betreiben.



Mal schauen.


----------



## Madrake (25. November 2008)

@ Vetaro & Rolando...

Ich bin Entdecker (nur Minenaufspüren immer aktiv) - und kann nur sagen - das die Minen/ Hölzer viel schneller respawnen als Blümchen und Minen bei WoW... - also ist das kein Problem seine Materialen in kürzester Zeit zusammenzubekommen... - achso ich bin zwischen Level 15 und 20 und schon Schürferkeksperte sowie Försterkeksperte (beide Meisterlehrling aber noch kein Meister im Geselle aber fast), Schneider Geselle (noch kein Meister im Geselle).

Soviel zum Thema Fähigkeiten ausbauen... -ich weiß zwar nich wie schematisch du an die Sache rangehst, ich schau immer auf den Radar wo der blaue Pfeil hinzeigt, wenn ich grad in der Nähe bin, bzw, auf dem Weg in ein Questgebiet - und lauf dahin... - ich "farme" nicht systemathisch wie damals in WoW - alles was am Wegrand liegt, wird mitgenommen, beim vorbeilaufen. Wozu hat man denn 5x15er Taschen von vornherein *hust*^^


Und achja noch ein fataler Irrtum von Blizzard, Thema Instanzen (bei WoW die 5er bei HdRO die 6er)

Bei Blizzards Spielchen gibts ja eine Menge von den Instanzen, da ist kein so ein großer Ansturm auf eine einzelne Instanz. Man hat zwar eine größere Auswahl, aber man braucht auch länger um eine Gruppe dafür zu bekommen, da die Auswahl viel größer ist - also quantitativ (die Menge) Vorteil, negativ das sich die Leute nicht einigen können wohin diese gehen wollen, da die Auswahl zu groß ist.

HdRO, durch die Eposquestreihe wird man schon in den Geschmack gebracht, Orthongrath, auf Instanzen. Holla, hab ich mir gedacht, und ich dachte die Welt ansich wäre schon imposant. Und es gibt sowiet ich weiß alle 10 Level eine Instanz. Also weniger Instanzen, dafür mehr Ansturm auf die eine. Es kann durchaus mal langweilig erscheinen, wenn man zum x-ten Mal da durchgeht. Aber hey, als Beispiel nehm ich mal die Tx Instanzen, die ändern sich auch nicht auch nach dem x-ten Mal abfarmen... - von daher lass ich das Argement nicht gelten, das die Auswahl ziemlich öde ist.

Lieber die Instanzen Anzahl auf einem gewissen Level (wie z.B. beim Hochleveln zwischen 20-55) gering halten. So das es nicht zu Streitigkeiten kommt in der Gruppe, bzw. im SNG Kanal. Das dann gleichzeitig 4 Gruppen für 4 verschiedene Instanzen suchen und jede Gruppe sucht noch einen Heiler^^, bzw. sonst noch was bestimmtes.

Kann gut möglich sein das es evtl. im Highend auch so aussehen könnte - aber ich bin zuversichtlich, da die sehr große Auswahl wie es W*W bietet nicht gibt, bei dem sich die Spieler total verlaufen, und nicht direkt von ein - drei Instanzen angezogen werden...


Achso ich nahm den Aspekt nicht rein, das W*W 40% PvP ist... - das kommt auch noch dazu.


Aber nichtsdestotrotz, ich war sehr fasziniert von Orthongroth, es gibt nichts vergleichbares in W*W, instanzmäßiges.

Ich finde das System gut, alle 10 Level (ca.) eine weitere Instanz, und einige Instanzaufgaben.

mfg Madrake


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. November 2008)

Für den unteren Levelbereich gibt es 3 Instanzen:
- Das große Hügelgrab (Level 20+)
- Garth Agarwen (Level 30+)
- Fornost (Level 40+)

Ab so Level 47 kann man sich auch die vielen High-Level Instanzen wagen, also die 3 Annuminas Instanzen, die 3 Verteidigungs-Instanzen in Angmar, Carn Dum, Barad Gularan und Urugarth, sowie die beiden Raid-Instanzen Spalte und Helegrod.

Genug Auswahl ist also da, man wird aber nicht überschwemmt mit Angeboten.
Eigentlich lassen sich für jeden Instanz Gruppen finden (außer man sucht morgens oder so).

Ist sehr gut gelöst, finde ich.


Übrigens:
Mit dem Addon kamen viele 3er Instanzen dazu, da ist es wirklich leicht, eine Gruppe für zu bekommen.
Echt eine nette Idee.


----------



## Vetaro (25. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ab so Level 47 kann man sich auch die vielen High-Level Instanzen wagen, also die 3 Annuminas Instanzen, *die 3 Verteidigungs-Instanzen in Angmar, Carn Dum, Barad Gularan und Urugarth*, sowie die beiden Raid-Instanzen Spalte und Helegrod.



Er meinte das übrigens voneinander unabhängig. Man kommt also auf 9 Instanzen für Sechs spieler sowie zwei Schlachtzugs-Instanzen.


----------



## Faruu (25. November 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> ^hat da jemand einen Durchblick an was das liegen könnte, WoW grafisch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie HDRO, und trotzdem bei minimalster Grafikauflösung am Schwächeln, und HDRO auf hoher Auflösung flüssig? Mit der selben Hardware.


Die eingesetzte 3D-Engine ist mäßig bis schlecht programmiert. Das wird Blizzard auch durch Patches nicht beheben können, da die Engine komplett umgeschrieben werden müsste, was allerdings auch nicht mehr nötig ist, da sie heute auf so ziemlich allen Rechnern läuft. Würde man den Look von HdRO mit der WoW-Engine umsetzen wollen, könnte das derzeit kaum ein Heim-PC flüssig darstellen. 

Turbine hingegen hat die Engine aus deren vorherigen Onlinegame (keine Ahnung wie das hieß) übernommen und weiterentwickelt. Die WoW-Macher haben hingegen an der Engine nie wirklich viel rumgefeilt, weshalb sie auch heute so extrem hässlich wirkt. Mit dem Moria-Add-On wurde die Engine wieder einen Schritt weiter aufgebohrt. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass Turbine alles dran setzen wird, die Engine immer auf Höhe der Zeit zu halten, was ich enorm finde, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Inhalt ebenso überzeugen kann. Darüber hinaus arbeitet Turbine mit einem Engine-Trick. Sie stellen die extreme Weitsicht mit verwaschenen Bitmaps dar, sodass man das Gefühl hat bis zur Erdkrümmung schauen zu können. Erst wenn man näher an diese Objekte kommt, werden die Bitmaps durch Polygone ersetzt. Einfach wie genial, wie ich finde. Ich habe jedenfalls wirklich das Gefühl in einer riesigen Welt herumzulaufen, in der ich bis Ultimo weit sehen kann.

Ich möchte nicht flamen, aber man muss schon "süchtig" sein, sich diese "Grafikrotze" namens WoW länger als eine Stunde vor die Netzhaut zu spannen. Sorry, aber dafür werkelt bei mir keine 8800 GTS. Soetwas konnte meine Radeon 9800 Pro schon darstellen. ... Naja, aber wenn ich dann Kommentare lese wie (sinngemäß) "HdRO sieht ja auch nicht wirklich besser aus als WoW" ... dann soll es wohl auch so sein! *kopfschüttel*

Einige behaupten übrigens W.A.R. sieht genauso aus wie WoW. Denen möchte ich nur sagen, seht mal genauer hin. W.A.R. hat hochauflösende Texturen und wesentlich mehr Polygone. In einer hohen Auflösung inkl. AF und AA sieht es wirklich gut aus, wenn mich auch dieser Stil etwas nervt!


----------



## EisblockError (25. November 2008)

Thoeryn schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich bin LOTRO Wiedereinsteiger, flühl mich auch wieder wohl und erforsche gemütlich Mittelerde. Nur eines nervt mich echt was ich nicht so in Erinnerung hab und zwar - egal was ich mache, ob ich bei einem Questgeber, Händler, Post oder sonstwo bin kommen ungefragt Gruppeneinladungen oder Duellaufforderungen. Ich kenne diese Unsitte eigentlich von WOW, dort hats komischerweise dort nachgelassen aber bei LOTRO gabs das früher nicht. Ist es denn zuviel verlangt vorher mal anzufragen ob man nicht mal schnell helfen kann oder ein Duell möchte ?



Könnt ihr nicht bitte aufhören sone scheisse WoW anzuhängen? Das steckt in den Menschen drinne, und gibts in jedem spiel.

Heul doch

MIMIMIMI
 /reportet


----------



## Gromthar (25. November 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Heul doch
> 
> MIMIMIMI
> /reportet


Ah ja, und nun erkläre mal was andere davon abhalten sollte Dich zu melden. *kopf schüttelt*



Faruu schrieb:


> W.A.R. hat hochauflösende Texturen und wesentlich mehr Polygone. In einer hohen Auflösung inkl. AF und AA sieht es wirklich gut aus, wenn mich auch dieser Stil etwas nervt!


Finde ich übrigens auch. DIe Grafik von WAR reicht eigentlich vollkommen für ein MMO aus. Mehr braucht es nicht wirklich. LotRO ist allerdings schon eher eine Augenweide und setzt nunmal auch andere Schwerpunkte. In einem PvE Spiel sollte man sehr gute Grafik haben, ein Massen-PvP Spiel braucht dies nicht (ist eher sogar hinderlich).


----------



## Bartholom (25. November 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> /reportet



deine signatur hat da gerade etwas sehr unschönes über meine mutter gesagt - bist du dir sicher dass es schlau ist das wort "reported" zu erwähnen solange du solche dreistigkeiten zur schau stellst?


----------



## Gocu (25. November 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht bitte aufhören sone scheisse WoW anzuhängen? Das steckt in den Menschen drinne, und gibts in jedem spiel.
> 
> Heul doch
> 
> ...



da sieht man es mal wieder, der perfekte WoW Fanboy. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt aber wie du sagt "es liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den menschen die es Spielen". Ok das ist wohl so aber solche Spieler werden oft von WoW angezogen, frag mich nciht warum aber es ist so.

Kurz nach dem AddOn hat ein Kumpel meinen Account für 10 Tage reaktiviert, um zu gucken wie es jetzt ist. Als ich mich von einem verabschiedet habe und gesagt hab "Viel Spaß noch" (wie es in HdRO oft passiert und auch normal ist) wurde ich sofort geflamed und gefragt was ich damit erreichen will.

Ich denke es kommen einfach immer mehr dazu die Spaß am flamen haben und wenn die leute nicht aufhören denken die anderen sich die können es doch auch so machen. Ich vermute mal in WoW wird es nie eine "nette" Community geben, Einzelne findet man aber der Großteil ist einfach unfreundlich. Man beachte auch den Allgemeinen Channel (/1) vor und auch nach dem AddOn...


----------



## SireS (25. November 2008)

Ooh, Duelle in HdRo, die gehn sicher total ab, bei DEM absolut mitreissenden Kampfsystem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann auch noch ungefragt aufgefordert werdet, neinein, absolutes no-go, tete...

/ironie off

*gähn


----------



## Gromthar (25. November 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal in WoW wird es nie eine "nette" Community geben, Einzelne findet man aber der Großteil ist einfach unfreundlich. Man beachte auch den Allgemeinen Channel (/1) vor und auch nach dem AddOn...


Oh ja! Ich wurde mal geflamed weil ich Groß- und Kleinschreibung im Chat verwendete. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (25. November 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Ooh, Duelle in HdRo, die gehn sicher total ab, bei DEM absolut mitreissenden Kampfsystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hattest die ironie eigentlich nie an, schonmal auf die idee gekommen dass dem typischen HDROler duelle völlig am allerwertesten vorbeigehen und ihm deshalb absolut egal ist ob die "total abgehen"?

davon abgesehen, duelle in MMOS gehen nirgendwo richtig ab, das liegt in der natur der sache. wer sich wirklich mit anderen spielern messen will sollte schon zu einem vernünftigen shooter greifen, denn da zählen nur reflexe und können, und keine erfarmte ausrüstung oder sonstiger unnützer schnickschnack.


----------



## Naeblis (25. November 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Ooh, Duelle in HdRo, die gehn sicher total ab, bei DEM absolut mitreissenden Kampfsystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohne das /ironie off  hätte dein Post absolut zugetroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da ist dir wohl einfach ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen! Finde ich gut dass sich WoW-Spieler auch positiv über ein anderes Spiel äussern können oder wenigstens ihren Mund halten wenn sie zu der Sache nichts produktives beizutragen haben! Da vertrittst du leider die Minderheit! Aber schön zu sehen, dass bei der WoW Gesellschaft Hopfen und Malz noch nicht verloren ist! Solche Posts sind wirklich nicht oft zu finden! Da sollten sich ein paar HdRo Spieler mal ein Beispiel an dir nehmen. Gerade in Punkto sachlicher Kritik, die argumentativ dargelegt wird!

Mit freundlichem Gruss


----------



## Gocu (25. November 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Ooh, Duelle in HdRo, die gehn sicher total ab, bei DEM absolut mitreissenden Kampfsystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist dein Problem? das Kampfsystem ist nicht viel anders als das in WoW, außerdem spielen die Spieler in HdRo lieber miteinander statt gegeneinander...

Duelle passieren öfters auch durch das verklicken, wenn man auf Inspizieren klicken will aber dann ausversehen auf ein Duell geht.


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. November 2008)

Wollte nur mal anmerken, dass ein weiteres Indiz auf einen typischen WoW-Spieler deutet:
Schreibt "/reported", macht es aber nicht. Es kam nämlich nichts an. *g*


----------



## Gocu (25. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal anmerken, dass ein weiteres Indiz auf einen typischen WoW-Spieler deutet:
> Schreibt "/reported", macht es aber nicht. Es kam nämlich nichts an. *g*



auch schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. November 2008)

Spielerduelle bringen erst dann was, wenn man besiegte Spieler looten kann. Da sich niemand trauen würde, eine solche Funktion einzubauen (weil ja heimlich in ihrem Kämmerlein alle MMO-Spieler gierige Saftsäcke sind die in einem Spiel niemand anderem ein Stück vom Kuchen gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sind und bleiben Spielerduelle sowohl in als aus außerhalb HdRO sinnbefreit. 

Die beiden Brückentrolle weiter oben sind aber wirklich putzig, das wäre doch was innovatives Neues für die buffed-Show: Forentrolle suchen ein Zuhause...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrok (25. November 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Ooh, Duelle in HdRo, die gehn sicher total ab, bei DEM absolut mitreissenden Kampfsystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Duelle sind so wichtig, wie Stoffrüstung beim Wächter... Man kann es benutzen aber keiner brauchts... und das Kampfsystem ist Wirklich mitreissend... Ich kenne kaum Komboattacken bei WoW-Chars... Und mit der Heiler bzw DD Auslegung eines Runenbewahrer kann niemand was anhaben!!! Soviel einfallsreichtum sollte es ma woanders geben!!!

Ich möchte hier noch kurz ein paar Zitate anbringen:



> Zitate
> „Auf nach Mittelerde: Sauron lehrt die Genre-Konkurrenz das Fürchten!”, Spielspaß: 90% (Gamona, 26.04. 2007)
> 
> „Aber der Herr der Ringe Online macht es einem auch leicht, sich in Mittelerde zu verlieren. Denn es bietet eine stimmige Welt, viele liebevolle Details (besonders bei den knuffigen Hobbits) und massenweise Aufträge, die in Sachen Einfallsreichtum WoW hinter sich lassen.“ (Gamestar 07/07, S. 84)
> ...




Die Zitate sollen den Aufwand, die Liebe und den Einfallsreichtum erkenntlich machen!!! Ich hoffe die Entwickler werden irgendwann dafür belohnt!!


----------



## Livak (26. November 2008)

Thoeryn schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich bin LOTRO Wiedereinsteiger, flühl mich auch wieder wohl und erforsche gemütlich Mittelerde. Nur eines nervt mich echt was ich nicht so in Erinnerung hab und zwar - egal was ich mache, ob ich bei einem Questgeber, Händler, Post oder sonstwo bin kommen ungefragt Gruppeneinladungen oder Duellaufforderungen. Ich kenne diese Unsitte eigentlich von WOW, dort hats komischerweise dort nachgelassen aber bei LOTRO gabs das früher nicht. Ist es denn zuviel verlangt vorher mal anzufragen ob man nicht mal schnell helfen kann oder ein Duell möchte ?



Dein Pech dass du nur Idioten kennengelernt hast denn eigentlich ist die Allgemeinheit in WoW nicht so.


----------



## Gromthar (26. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal anmerken, dass ein weiteres Indiz auf einen typischen WoW-Spieler deutet:
> Schreibt "/reported", macht es aber nicht. Es kam nämlich nichts an. *g*


Das ist mal lustig! Heisse Luft und nichts dahinter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2008)

Mikrok schrieb:


> Die Zitate sollen den Aufwand, die Liebe und den Einfallsreichtum erkenntlich machen!!! Ich hoffe die Entwickler werden irgendwann dafür belohnt!!



Ich glaube die kriegen geld dafür und haben größtenteils spaß an ihrem Job *g*


Übrigens hatte ich, ohne was zu sagen, mr. /reported /reported, aber leider war's wohl nicht schlimm genug ^^"


----------



## Sibanti (26. November 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Ich bin Entdecker (nur Minenaufspüren immer aktiv) - und kann nur sagen - das die Minen/ Hölzer viel schneller respawnen als Blümchen und Minen bei WoW... - also ist das kein Problem seine Materialen in kürzester Zeit zusammenzubekommen... - achso ich bin zwischen Level 15 und 20 und schon Schürferkeksperte sowie Försterkeksperte (beide Meisterlehrling aber noch kein Meister im Geselle aber fast), Schneider Geselle (noch kein Meister im Geselle).
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Fähigkeiten ausbauen... -ich weiß zwar nich wie schematisch du an die Sache rangehst, ich schau immer auf den Radar wo der blaue Pfeil hinzeigt, wenn ich grad in der Nähe bin, bzw, auf dem Weg in ein Questgebiet - und lauf dahin... - ich "farme" nicht systemathisch wie damals in WoW - alles was am Wegrand liegt, wird mitgenommen, beim vorbeilaufen. Wozu hat man denn 5x15er Taschen von vornherein *hust*^^




Dann muss ich wohl in der falschen Gegend rumlaufen, gestern abend 2 Stunden nur gequestete und man gerade einmal 3 Äste gepflückt. Na gut, kann vielleich daran liegen das viele neue Hüter und Runenbewahrer die  Gegend unsicher, für Monster, machen und Knüppel brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  
Ja genau 5*15    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  selbst 5x50 währe bei mir glaube ich ständig voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## SireS (26. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal anmerken, dass ein weiteres Indiz auf einen typischen WoW-Spieler deutet:
> Schreibt "/reported", macht es aber nicht. Es kam nämlich nichts an. *g*



Auch wenn der "wow-fanboy" vielleicht über sein Ziel hinaus geschossen ist:

Und was macht den typischen wow-Spieler aus? Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Aussage eines Buffed-Moderators. *Bitte um Stellungnahme.
*
Die Frage ist wohl eher "Was macht den typischen Buffed-Moderator aus"? Oder vielmehr, was sollte ihn ausmachen? Weisst Du, was das Wort Moderator bedeutet? (_lat. moderator = Leiter, Mäßiger_)

In den professionellen Foren, die man so liest, wahren die Moderatoren eine neutrale Stellung und versuchen zu vermitteln, statt Ihren Tinnef dazuzugeben...


----------



## Knurrbauch (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schreibst du auch an Edeka, warum die fettarme Milch nicht gleich viel kostet wie die normale H-Milch und bittest um Stellungnahme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, aber mit "über das Ziel hinaus geschossen" lässt sich dein Beitrag auch gut umschreiben - einige "Scherzkekse" gibt es, die sich aus dem Forenabteil für "ihr Spiel" und diesen hier "verirren" und einfach mal so, ohne zu wissen worum es geht weil man den Threadinhalt nicht gelesen hat oder schlicht und ergreifend auch keinen Bock hat dies zu tun, typischen Nonsense vom Stapel lassen. Dazu gehört dieses total verspackte "MIMIMI" oder "/reported" oder "Käse zum Whine" - weil's ja zum guten Ton gehört und man das ja dort wo man herkommt so häufig liest; also muss das doch eloquent und argumentativ wertvoll sein. Und wie wir sicherlich alle wissen, heißt das Forenabteil, aus dem diese Meckergnome immer herauskrabbeln "buffed.de -> World of Warcraft" - also, was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen, was man nicht verstehen wollte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (26. November 2008)

Ich habe auch wieder mit Herr der Ringe angefangen und ich muss sagen es ist eines der wenigen, wenn nicht das einzigste Spiel dieser Größenordnung, das nach WoW released wurde und NICHT durch eine "dauer-cholerische miesmacher Motzkopf" Community überflutet worden ist.

Hm vielleicht etwas kompliziert der Satz: Mit anderen Worten... Es gibt bei kaum einem Spiel eine großteilig SO erwachsene Community wie bei LotRO

Aber man sollte bedenken auch wenn es sehr viele schwarze Schafe bei WoW gibt, heisst das nicht, dass alle so sind!
Ich spiele momentan sowohl WoW als auch HdRO als auch Warhammer und jedes Spiel hat seinen reiz.

Gruß,
Zadros


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. November 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Auch wenn der "wow-fanboy" vielleicht über sein Ziel hinaus geschossen ist:
> 
> Und was macht den typischen wow-Spieler aus? Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Aussage eines Buffed-Moderators. *Bitte um Stellungnahme.
> *
> ...


Wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast, wende dich bitte an ZAM.
Ich werde mich sicher nicht erklären und behaupte von mir selbst, dass ich meine Sache gut mache.

Doch, eine kleine Erklärung gebe ich ab:
Wir Moderatoren sind keine Angestellten. Wir arbeiten nicht für buffed.
Das heißt, wir dürfen eine eigene Meinung haben und auch mal unseren "Tinnef" dazugeben.
Ich mag die Trolle einfach nicht, die sich einfach nur hier in das HdRO-Forum schleichen und irgendwie versuchen, das Spiel schlecht zu machen, ohne einen Plan davon zu haben. Oder Leute, die einfach nur versuchen, schlechte Stimmung zu verbreiten.
Der Großteil der Stammuser im HdRO-Forum weiß, wie ich mich in solchen Fällen verhalte und bisher hat niemand mit meinem Verhalten ein Problem gehabt.


Die Unterstellung, dass ich keine Ahnung von dem habe, was ich hier eigentlich machen sollte (Interpretation deiner Worte), ignoriere ich und ich werde sicher keine Stellung dazu beziehen.


----------



## Gocu (26. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast, wende dich bitte an ZAM.
> Ich werde mich sicher nicht erklären und behaupte von mir selbst, dass ich meine Sache gut mache.
> 
> Doch, eine kleine Erklärung gebe ich ab:
> ...



Stimmt ich habe kein problem mit dir und ich denke viele andere auch nicht.

@SireS

Bevor man was schreibt sollte man sich informieren, denn wie *-*bloodberry- gesagt hat, sind die Moderatoren keine Angestellten und dürfen ihre eigene Meinung haben


----------



## Madrake (26. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Für den unteren Levelbereich gibt es 3 Instanzen:
> - Das große Hügelgrab (Level 20+)
> - Garth Agarwen (Level 30+)
> - Fornost (Level 40+)
> ...



So sehe ich das auch... - ich weiß nicht wozu man soviele Instanzen braucht, inkl. zwei Schwierigkeitsstufen...

Ich schreibe das ganze absichtlich kleiner, da der Beitrag sonst zu lang wird...


- Das große Hügelgrab (Level 20+)

entspricht:

- Ragefire (Horde)
- Höhlen der Wehklagen
- Todesminen
- Burg Shadowfang
- Kloster (Friedhof/ Bibliothek)
- Verliehs (Allianz)

- Garth Agarwen (Level 30+)

entspricht

- Kloster (Bibliothek/ Waffenkammer/ Kathedrale)
- Uldaman

- Fornost (Level 40+)

entspricht

- Uldaman
- Zul'Farrak
- Maraudon
- Tempel Atal'Hakkar

- Carn Dum (50)
- Barad Gularan (50)
- Urugarth (50)

- Tempel Atal'Hakkar
- Schwarzfelstiefen
- Düsterbruch (Ost/ Nord/ West)

Raidinstanzen lass ich weg...

6 60er Instanzen (Namen kenn ich nicht)

- Schwarzfelstiefen
- Düsterbrucht (Ost/ Nord/ West)
- Schwarzfelsspitze (Unten/ Oben -> Raid)
- Stratholme (Bastion/ Baron)
- Scholomance

Outland Instanzen lass ich mal außen vor da es bei HdRO nur bis Level 60 geht


Quantitativ ist WoW trotzdem noch der Renner, was die Anzahl an Instanzen angeht. Auch auf Level 60. Mit 7 Nonraid Instanzen, auf maximal Level. Und dabei ist die EP-Kurve in Schneesturms "RP" relativ viel flacher als in HdRO -> also viel viel schnellerer Level-Up, und trotzdem so viele Instanzen...

Darum weiterhin...

Lieber wenige Instanzen, dafür qualitativ bessere. Und wenige Instanzen die besser besucht werden, und zu keinen Zwisten führt bei der Gruppensuche... "ich will dahin... nö die Inze ist langweilig, ich will lieber dahin..." - je weniger Auswahl desto weniger Streit... - und so war es ein Jahr nach BC Release, nur ein Herumgezerfe, und man kam nie so Recht auf einen Nenner.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> Quantitativ ist WoW trotzdem noch der Renner, was die Anzahl an Instanzen angeht. Auch *auf Level 60. Mit 7 Nonraid Instanzen*, auf maximal Level. Und dabei ist die EP-Kurve in Schneesturms "RP" relativ viel flacher als in HdRO -> also viel viel schnellerer Level-Up, und trotzdem so viele Instanzen...




Wie ich bereits gestern irgendwo hier im Forum ausführte, hat HdRO auf Level 50  9 ("Neun") Instanzen für 6er-Gruppen. Als da wären: Drei Instanzen in Angmar, drei Instanzen in Annuminas und drei weitere neu hinzugekommene weitere Instanzen in Angmar.
*Hinzu* kommen, oft vergessen, die Buch-Instanzen für Sechs spieler, die wohl auch mindestens Halb mitgezählt werden. Diese sind etwa ab Buch 11 entscheidend, wenn man die auch Buch 15 mitzählt, hat man also _mindestens_ 11,5 Instanzen für sechs spieler auf stufe 50!


WoW ist seit mehreren Jahren offiziell kein RP-Spiel mehr, es ist schon lange ein MMO. Vom RPG hinten dran haben sie sich getrennt. Und das ist kein Scherz. Sie behaupten nicht mehr von sich, Online-Rollenspiel-Spiel zu sein.

Ausserdem möchte ich den Sinn deiner liste überhaupt ansprechen. Die Instanzen entsprechen sich - und zwar von Level-Zahlen. Ich hätte eher geschrieben "Auf eine HdRO-Instanz für Level 20 kommen folgende Instanzen in WoW:"


----------



## Gromthar (26. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ausserdem möchte ich den Sinn deiner liste überhaupt ansprechen. Die Instanzen entsprechen sich - und zwar von Level-Zahlen. Ich hätte eher geschrieben "Auf eine HdRO-Instanz für Level 20 kommen folgende Instanzen in WoW:"


Davon mal abgesehen ist eine HdRO Instanz auch keine WoW Instanz. Beide lassen sich eher schwer miteinader vergleichen. Zumindest hab ich bei HdRO mehr Spaß daran gehabt auch mal eine Instanz zum 10ten mal zu besuchen - bei WoW nicht. Die Halbwertszeit uned der Wiederstpielwer ist einfach wesentlich höher.


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen ist eine HdRO Instanz auch keine WoW Instanz. Beide lassen sich eher schwer miteinader vergleichen.



Sag ich ja.


----------

